# Some Baby



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I got a new memory card so now I'm not limited to how many pics I can take before having to upload them on the pc...it's a 1gb and can take over 60mins of video and over 2000 pics...I don't think the batteries would last that long..hehe I'll make another post with Ziggy's pics although she poses much better..hehe

here are some pics
Baby:

Palm tree leaves...



















Purple flowers...









Hugging her shadow...?









Banana tree




































I love this face:


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

aww she is beautiful. Looks so cute in those outside pictures


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a 1GB card too, but i upload after each batch which has never filled the whole card.  

Baby is gorgeous, it's really nice how you can have the natural backgrounds when you take her outside.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! I love taking her picture- she poses exactly how I want...a natural! hehe


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> she poses exactly how I want...a natural! hehe


She must be getting use to it after all those pictures you take  ...hehe she's a beauty


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> She must be getting use to it after all those pictures you take


What's THAT suppose to mean! Are you trying to imply something? hehe


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> What's THAT suppose to mean! Are you trying to imply something? hehe


No, nothing could be meant by that.....


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

hmmm....my camera will tell me when there's too many pics! The poor thing will just die.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

She is so beautiful, does she enjoy going outside?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Rosie said:


> does she enjoy going outside?


LOVES it...when I grab my keys and lock the door she gives me kisses the whole time..it's too cute. She really behaves well too.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> hmmm....my camera will tell me when there's too many pics! The poor thing will just die.


Well lets hope that never happens


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

aww such a cute little tiel and a good poser


----------

